# Need Sanding Tips



## OHNOIMONFIRE (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi all,

Rookie problem here. How can I make sure I get a perfect straight edge if sanding? I need to trim about 1/16" off the angled pieces in the picture attached, and I'm afraid my orbital sander will do it unevenly. Before i went and did anything stupid, i walked away and logged on here. Sanding block maybe? Any tips would help. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

For 1/16in I would use a hand plane.

What other tools do you have available?
Drill press?

If you have a drill press and have or purchase a drum sander, you may be able to fix by using a temporary fence. This should give you the idea. Replace the plane with another type of fence.

The ******* Thickness Sander


----------



## Purrmaster (Jul 19, 2012)

It's really hard to get perfectly flatness with sanding. A hard rubber sanding block would help. If you have a stationary belt sander you might be able to true it up that way. But belt sanders eat a lot of material very quickly.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

For 1/16 of an inch I would stay away from RO sander. Maybe you could use a flat piece of scrap wood. Lay the workpiece on the table, wrap some 220 sandpaper around the block, slide the block on the table and workpiece, using the table as a guide to keep the block from rocking, keeping it straight as possible. It's only 1/16, thats not a lot...just take your time.


----------



## OHNOIMONFIRE (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey everyone. I went out and bought a block plane-style rasp and that seemed to do the trick somewhat. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out what the objective is here? Are the half laps not flush?? I'd just take the half laps down a touch on each one.


----------

